# Dallas Haunters?



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey yall! Im relatively new to this forum and relatively new to haunting in general. Was wanting to know if there are any haunting groups-make and take groups-conventions etc. in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area? Im in Duncanville, south of Dallas. Hope to hear from some local haunters!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

There is one in Dallas I can not remember the name but if you go to meet up.com and look up Halloween its one of the biggest groups there. I think its friends of halloween. They go behind the scenes to local haunts, the do group outings and other special events.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks alot clowns! The group is called DFW Friends of Halloween. Im now a member. I never even heard of Meetup! Cool place. Oh, and for the record....clowns really DO eat people!!!! Ive seen it with my own eyes!!! Thanks again.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a member of this group as well! Hope to meet some of you at the next event!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool! I wont be able to make ZOMBIE-Palooza (sounds great though) but I look forward to meeting fellow haunters in the future!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I know there is something going on this Sunday in Ft. Worth called "Sunday Bloody Sunday" I heard it on Rotting Flesh Radio.


----------



## ZapRowsdower (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm brand new to this forum, and it's nice to see there are some people really interested in Halloween in Dallas. Has anyone got any stories about DFW Friends of Halloween? Are the meet-ups fun? Relaxed?


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, the guy who runs the group is really cool. They normally go to haunted houses together and you meet there and he gives out beads so they know you are with that group. Most of the time they will try to do more than one haunt a day and more than 3 a weekend. So you cover a lot of ground. Most of the time they will try to go somewhere to eat afterwards. Lost of photos are taken, its pretty awesome.


----------



## ZapRowsdower (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds great. What's the age-range, if you don't mind me asking? Honestly, in my age group there seems to be a dichotomy. Either it's a bland party with buy-in-bag costumes and drinking to the point of blacking out, or everyone hanging around and just playing on handheld game systems. I'm curious about whether slightly older people have found a happy a medium. 
Mostly because I assume that the novelty of alcohol has worn off quite a bit.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Well this group does mostly get togethers to vist Haunted Atrractions. They have one party on the weekend around Halloween, Ive never been to that so I couldnt tell you how that goes. The age for the haunts ranges from teens to adults.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Me and MrsNightmare will be at Thrillvainia on the 9/24 meetup. Hopefully I will be able to meet fellow HF members!


----------



## El_Gureo (Sep 30, 2011)

CycloneJack - I'm new here but would like to meet up with fellow haunters too, Im in Cedar hill so hopefully something in our area can happen.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Youre right down the road El Gureo! Maybe closer to Halloween, when Im closer to being done with everything, we can check out each others haunts. Here is a group for Texas haunters hosted on this site. Its still in its infancy, so theres not alot going on at the moment, but Im hoping it'll gain momentum and stir up some interest for Halloween clubs, make-n-takes, or gatherings. Heres the link-http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/texas-tumbleweed-trail.html. Its called the Texas Tumbleweed Trail and has members from all over Texas. Hope you join us!


----------



## Evilkeiferr (Nov 29, 2011)

hey all!
i just joined the forum today, and was wondering about any Dallas area groups that get together and toss around ideas for halloween builds, or even pitches in and do group builds? im new to the dallas area, originally from detroit, but in years past, have built some pretty cool displays for my home, and yes *blush* am proud of the fact that my buddies and i have infact caused 1 heart attack, numerous pant wettings, and always seem to end up with more candy than we had started with (people tend to ditch their candy and run..usually down the block and then some...) im located in lewisville and already designing something for my new home...but would love to find a local group of like (sick)minded people...thanx =)


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello Evilkeiferr,

I am just up the road from you in Little Elm. Last year was my first year to put on a haunt and it was awesome. I am not interested in putting something together for little kids. My goal is to freak the crap out of people. Maybe we can get together. My Christmas present was an over-sized casket. LOL. The neighbors just shook their head as we took it out of the back of my truck and set it in my garage next to all of the other Halloween props.!


----------



## Evilkeiferr (Nov 29, 2011)

Heheh nice! 
I may still have my guotine plans, but I'm pretty sure I can still build an 8 foot scaffolding hangmans nuse offa the top of my head. Lol. for a few yrs, I had 17 buddies come over and we'd set up everything so when people woke up oct. 1st , my house had everything setup. Then the 31st, we'd reign jellies on everyone, with zombies chasing T'0T'ers..id breathe fire. It was hellacious fun...atleast for us...lol. id pump horrible sounds and music outta my Ampeg bass rig, you could hear it 2 blocks away lol...
I'm always ready to toss out ideas. Plus, after many years of workin/designing commercial haunted houses, I've met many folks who "guard" their ideas, or whatever. If you ask me, that spoils the fun. Hell, my neighbor asked me where I bought my " burnt cemetery fencing" , I told him I hand made it. Lol I then built his, and the 2 neighbors next to him,and we connected them all on halloween ...


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

That's cool. I am obsessed with Halloween. Check out this video. It's a short clip of our haunt from last year. It was the first year we did anything and all I can think about is is next year!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17aewvnyVh0


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Guys, I'm in Seagoville and would be willing to get together and do some make and take stuff. Let's do this!!!!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

Let's do it!


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys, Im in Mesquite TX. Im actually holding a haunt workshop on Janyuary 7th.
email me if you wish to attend and I will send you the info. 
[email protected]

The Holidays are winding down, time to think about Haunt Season! Join us for a great day of learning, networking and socializing amongst DFWs haunt business peeps!
It is a pot luck event I expect 50-70 people. 
Here is a loose curriculum for the work shop
11:00 Costume plate molds 
12:20 Clear tape demo
1:20 Costume distressing 
3:00 Haunt house demo
4:00 Sugru 
4:30 Silicone gloves 
5:15 Latex build up appliances 
6:30 Airbrush Round Table Fun 
Schedule is subject to change. Will sub out a demo if someone wants to do one of their own or to speed up the schedule to give more time for air brush and socializing!
Plan on giving input during costume distressing demo. If you wish to bring distressed costumes which you have done, please do.
Airbrush artists- if you wish to bring your set up for the final demo, please feel free!


HAUNTER RUMAGE SALE!! Jim and Jay have a surplus of Halloween/haunt props that do not fit in with their new haunt theme. They are planning to sell them at the workshop so bring your cash/checkbook if you're interested. 
If you have props/costumes/gear that you'd like to swap, sell or just get rid of, please feel free to bring them! With this many haunters under one roof, no doubt everyone has some good stuff!

Stiltbeast Studios will also have some derange masks and other things for sale also.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow I didnt know so many people on here were from the DFW area, that's pretty cool.

Do you guys have home haunts??? I have always wanted to go to one but don't know where any are located.


----------



## Evilkeiferr (Nov 29, 2011)

talk about a few months too late for that get together allen  hope theres another soon....

so...not really sure where to discuss this or with whom, as i mentioned before, im from detroit. well, ive been kicking this idea around for a few months, its been done outside of the US, but as far as i know, no1 is doing anything like it state side. without giving too much away...its an idea for a commercial "haunt". if i were back in detroit, things would be different, as in id know who to talk to bout gettin the ball rolling, finding people, buildings, land and such.....not so much here in the DFW. i know The Cutting edge is popular, but not familiar with the going ons as far as commercial ventures around here...ok, technically i have 3 ideas lol. i used to design haunted houses commercially (years ago), ive spent many years in the paranormal field, traveled from michigan to texas and everywhere in between checkin out haunted houses of both types. but for what i have in mind, no1 is doing anything close to this....id love any input for yall...thanx


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am doing a make and take on April 28th in Seagoville at my house. Noon til we get sick of one another.
Cornstalks, gravestones and something electronics (looking for a teacher and project) we will have burgers and hotdogs so let me know what side item you are willing to bring. Hope to see ya'll there.
Let me know if you are interested and I will send you the address etc


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Reminder..... Make and Take tomorrow


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

A video of LadySherrys Make-n-Take:


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting the video and birthday wishes. I am ready to do another one. We got alot done. Paper mache in May?


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> I am ready to do another one. We got alot done. Paper mache in May?


Im totally up for that! I need to paper mache my spider's big ol' butt anyway!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

May 19th, noon til ?
My house.
finger foods 
Paper mache is on the agenda.
everyone is welcome to come


----------

